# Goosegrass? Can't be right?



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

This isn't goosegrass is it?

https://imgur.com/a/uFMbOJM


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Once again could be wall barley (false barley, Hordeum muricum). See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=469770#p469770


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

2L8 said:


> Once again could be wall barley (false barley, Hordeum muricum). See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=469770#p469770


I think you're right. The seed heads developed and it looks like Wall Barley (foxtail)


http://imgur.com/o96ARUu


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, that looks like wall barley. If you have a dog or cat watch out (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=470011#p470011).


----------

